# Onkyo Owners and others with 9.2 setup capabilities.



## Z71SierraSLT (Nov 9, 2010)

For those enthusiasts with 9.2 receiver capabilities, what do you use for your setup and why?
5.1, 7.1 or 9.1 (OR x.2)

My current system is setup for 5.1 but can be setup to 9.2. 
I’m considering adding the 4 extra speakers for grins to get it up to 9.1
Pros and Cons? Preferences?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Going for 5.1 to 7.1 makes a noticeable difference if your seating is not to far back and you have more than one row of seating. If the room is small adding rear channels does not really make any difference particularly if the seats are not at least two feet away from the rear wall.
The height channels (9.1) become less noticeable the farther back you sit unless you have a high ceiling.


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

If I had a capable Onyko I would take those extra front channels and bridge them for my mains, fwiw. If bi-ampable then I would do that.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Ive been pleased with 7.2, heights make the front stage sound bigger, I would imagine higher ceilings would help even more. 

Multiple benefits to a dual sub over single, its not just a matter of more power. Interesting read:

http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/get-good-bass/subwoofer-connection-guide


----------



## Z71SierraSLT (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys.

I have a small room 11'x18' with 9' ceilings. I have thought about bi-amping the fronts.
The back surrounds would be in the ceiling and are 2 feet behind the 2nd row seating.

The room is small so I only use 1 sub and I also have the two main fronts set to large so there is plenty of base to fill the room.

I have read a lot of reviews about the height speakers and wanted your opinion about them.
Some have said its a waste of money and others love it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have a TX-NR3007 and still run a 5.1 Channel setup. Much of this is due to the type of Speakers I use. I too would experiment with DSX and use Speakers in the front if I was to go past 5.1.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## viccmw (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi,

Kal Rubinson confirmed that 7.1 discrete channel Blu-ray disc would expect to output the sound to the rear speakers. So, if that is an important consideration for you, I would go with 7.1 rear speaker first. 

Subsequently wired the last 2 speakers for front height (to make use of DD IIPz or Audyssey DSX) for the full 9.2 goodness


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a 1007 and am very interested in trying out "Heights" for the front along with adding SVS SSS for side surrounds and running my floor standers for FR/FL/RR/RL, I'm hoping to be able to do this some time this year. As for the .2, I have two subs but they are actually run as a .1 and I found that by adding a second sub the "sweet spot" went from being the center seat of my couch to all seats on my couch along with my love seat. 

FWIW, I have read more "Pro" reports on front Heights/Wides then I have "Cons".


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

I am running the Onkyo 1007. I have it setup as a 9.2 system in my theater room. I have bi-amped the front 3 speakers (Energy Veritas 2.4's and 2.0 Center Channel). I also am using an Atlantic Tech 7 channel amp. I have the amp powering the front three and the Onkyo powering the height and 4 rear speakers. I also have twin SVS 16/46+ subs up front. 

I had some friends over and we did some comparisons from 5.1 to 7.1 to 9.1. Everyone agreed that the best sound field for movie playback was the THX Ultra Cinema II - PLIIZ setting. The front height channels made the presentation bigger in my room. I have a URC remote and was able to program the different sound fields into it, so we could easily switch sound fields to whatever we wanted instead of toggling through them all.

I am really enjoying the 9.2 setup!

Jeff


----------



## Z71SierraSLT (Nov 9, 2010)

The speakers I am using for my heights and back surrounds are the Mirage MX.
I'll have the 9.1 setup by next weekend.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Jeff Aguilar said:


> I am running the Onkyo 1007. I have it setup as a 9.2 system in my theater room. I have bi-amped the front 3 speakers (Energy Veritas 2.4's and 2.0 Center Channel). I also am using an Atlantic Tech 7 channel amp. I have the amp powering the front three and the Onkyo powering the height and 4 rear speakers. I also have twin SVS 16/46+ subs up front.
> 
> I had some friends over and we did some comparisons from 5.1 to 7.1 to 9.1. Everyone agreed that the best sound field for movie playback was the THX Ultra Cinema II - PLIIZ setting. The front height channels made the presentation bigger in my room. I have a URC remote and was able to program the different sound fields into it, so we could easily switch sound fields to whatever we wanted instead of toggling through them all.
> 
> ...




This is good stuff :T I cant wait till Im able to get my setup going again, and I plan on trying 9.2 as well with using Heights.


----------



## Mal01 (Feb 11, 2010)

I just got a Onkyo 5508 but am only using 5.2, thinking of going to .4. I want to get that as good as I can first and then move to the rear surrounds. Bi-amping sounds cool, but I am running emo xpa-1's on my fronts and would have to buy three more for that.


----------



## KrazyK (Feb 28, 2010)

My Integra DHC 80.1 can run 9.2. I'm currently running 5.1 with an XPA-5 from Integra and don't plan on adding height or width channels any time soon.

My take on 9 channels.
I'm sure a properly "acoustically designed" room with acoustic treatments, base traps and the necessary amplification can benefit from the extra channels. I think the room would need to be designed with that intention in mind. Adding sound from new locations can add frequency gains and losses to different areas of the room creating equalization issues. Maybe with an audyssey pro kit and a lot of system tweaking. I just don't have that luxury at the moment with my room layout . Maybe when I build my next room I'll think about upgrading. I've spent a lot of time and money tweaking settings and locating acoustic treatments etc. with my current set-up. Most movies are still done in 5.1 or 7.1 anyway and I believe good surround imaging can be had with proper speaker placement, room acoustics and set-up. I think 9.1 just makes things harder to get right. More doesn't mean better. Trying to get the extra channels to play nice with room reflections and imaging may not be worth the effort$$$$
I think I'll go with 2 or even 4 bass drivers before I move to width or height channels?

Just my thoughts!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

My setup is running 6.1 now, but whenever I get around to putting together a proper theatre in the basement it will be built to take advantage of the most the current technology has to offer. If I were to build tomorrow, it would include wiring and speakers for 9.2 (with the possibility of maybe wiring some rear subs as well). I'm not in a big rush to get there, but I am interested in trying out a setup with height channels set up to see how it sounds.


----------

